# What was your period like after failed FET?



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi everyone.


I found out this week that sadly our first FET failed. As a super quick background- hubby and I have been trying for 7 years. He's fine- my tubes were trashed by a burst appendix when I was a kid. Had left one removed (which had become a HUGE hydrosalpinx) 2 years ago- other tube at that time was damaged but not a hydro so was left. Began IVF earlier this year, 14 eggs collected, all fertilised, got OHSS so transfer cancelled and had 8 embryos frozen (total miracle!) and began again this month with a FET attempt using just the one to start.

We are obviously devastated and Im confident that the reason for the failure was the fact that my other tube flared up as a hydro during treatment. (going to pursue having it removed if they will let me ... but thats another story!)

I just want to know what your first period was like after your failed FET? I stopped taking the oestrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries on tuesday as soon as I got our BFN and came on yesterday (thursday) so it happened a bit sooner than i thought it would. Is that normal? I thought it would take a week!

(sorry if this is TMI) but weirdly what came out first was really watery- and lots of it. Its now gone very clotty and brown. I was expecting a heavy red blood flow. Freaking me out a bit!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Jingles - Sorry to hear of your failed FET. I can't really help, but I would think it's clotty due to your lining, if you had a nice thick lining for your transfer then I can imagine the clots are your lining shedding.

After my cancelled FETs my periods were brown to begin with and a light red bleed for a couple of days, but that's because I didn't get a good lining. Maybe what you're experiencing isn't a full normal period and you'll get one next month. I know meds can mess up your system so this could be the reason?

Hopefully, someone else will be able to advise you better! xx


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks jo- Well my "period" (if you can call it that!) lasted 2 days and never got heavy. Really strange. I even took another test today just incase but its still negative so I'm definitely not pregnant. Like you say- it must just be that my hormones are really messed up and all being well my body will make up for it next month. I hope so anyway!

Its bizarre because my lining was really thick! Oh the joys of IVF!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

I've just had a failed fresh transfer and after stopping meds AF appeared full force Monday and today it seems to have disappeared after two days also. I'm confused as Monday seemed pretty heavy. yesterday minimal and today I've not even had to put a tampon on yet. wonder what's going on. I'm going straight into a natural fet hope it will be ok x


----------

